# Looking for pictures and video clips for a youtube video.



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

May I ask what this video will be used for? (i.e. what is the goal of the video?)


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, good question. As I've said, it is not to criticize anything. I want to show people the mistreatment, misunderstanding, and bad relationships between some horses and humans as well as a natural and free approach that can be created. I want to show how some show horses are run into the ground for the winning of the rider. I forgot to mention that it will probably be featuring Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling.
So, the main goal of the video is to give a message to people about the bad side with horses and the good side.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes... there are good and bad sides no matter what discipline or method of training you do. I could post photos of my horse bucking and 'misbehaving' on the lunge line (read: blowing off steam) but in the context you're describing, I would kind of be shooting myself in the foot saying that my training method is incorrect and that I'm 'abusing' my horse. 
I would also like to point out that while someone might have a clip of a horse _that isn't theirs_ misbehaving or being abused, unless you have explicit permission from the horse owner and handler in the video, you might be stepping into a relative grey area of what would be considered "acceptable" advertising. 

If I may offer some advertising advice... I would stay away from the whole "this is bad, our method is good" type of advertising. When I see that type of propaganda, I'm more liable to criticize the program that put the video out than look at it in a good way. You're better off to show off your program in the best light you can, rather than using fear/anger tactics.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

I really am not trying to make any kind of riding look bad because as you have said there are bad sides to everything. Your horse blowing off some steam probably wouldn't even fit into this video. I don't really consider playful or exited bucking anything bad, I would maybe even put that in the natural horsemanship side because if you are letting your horse express itself and letting him get his energy out, there is nothing bad there, that is good. I'm actually trying not to say anything about a particular method either, and thank you for pointing out that I have used the term natural horsemanship. Do you have any ideas as what I could say instead of "natural horsemanship". I just want to say that people should listen to the horse. i.e. give the horse a voice. 

I'm considering changing the video topic to something more specific after hearing what you have said. I think many people will interpret the video the wrong way. Tell me what you think of these ideas
1)The bit: how it can be cruel and how it can be a very good way to communicate with a horse.
2)horses sport: the bad sides(overtiring, abuse,bits,spurs etc.), how it has changed,
3)classical(including baroque riding) vs. modern dressage
4)The whip: just like the bit-misuse and proper use. How the proper use makes the communication between horse and rider much better
5)Art of horsemanship: the communication between horse in human. *not "natural horsemanship"* 
6)Natural horsemanship: how it has been carried away and is now mainly to make money. eg.parelli(in most cases)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello SPhorsemanship,

Will the video you are soliciting submissions for be used to promote a particular website, product, or service?


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

No it's just to show some of the bad aspects of being with horses that too many people show a blind eye to.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

bump is anyone interested?


----------

